# Webseiten automatisch zentrieren?



## GasPanic (26. März 2011)

Gibt es irgendein Tool bzw. Chrome-Extension, das Webseiten automatisch mittig ausrichtet? Auf einem großen Monitor kann es schon ziemlich nerven, dass viele Seiten linksbündig sind.


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. März 2011)

Da hake ich mich mal ein:

Ich suche ein ähnliches Tool, für Firefox 4.

Nur will ich, dass die Seite auf Vollbreite / Fensterbreite aufgezogen wird, ich surfe gerne "maximiert".

In Foren klappt das ja automatisch, auf der PCGH-Hauptseite kann man das nach dem Anmelden ja auch einstellen.

Aber wenn ich mir meine Mails im GMX anschaue, nervt das Horizontal-Scrollen vom Fenster schon ziemlich, wenn rechts davon nochmal die gleiche Breite über ist...

MfG


----------



## Tenshou (27. März 2011)

@GasPanic
Ich glaube nicht, dass es so etwas gibt. Ein Tool ist mir nicht bekannt.
Eigentlich wird so etwas im Quelltext eingetragen. 
Oder es könnte sein, dass du die Linksbündigkeit eingestellt hast.


----------



## mauorrizze (28. März 2011)

Wir Windowsuser sind leider ganz schön Vollbildverrückt. Bei großen Monitoren macht es imo häufig Sinn, die Anwendung doch mal im etwas kleineren Fenster laufen zu lassen. Unter OSX bewirkt "maximieren" meist auch keine Ausdehnung auf den gesamten Bildschirm, sondern nur nach oben/unten. Also so wie wenn man in Win 7 am oberen Fensterrand doppelklickt.
Ein Tool oder Hack der alle Hompages verbreitern kann wäre toll aber sehr schwer zu erstellen. Es liegt an den Entwicklern ihre Homepages für möglichst viel Kunden möglichst gut zugänglich zu machen. Leider müssen oftmals immer noch Monitore mit 1024x768 Pixel berücksichtigt werden, die einfach nicht ganz verschwinden wollen. Ein ziemlich großes Spektrum...


----------

